# Australian Medicare and pre-existing condition



## nlc6899 (Jan 18, 2012)

My husband's transfer from Boston to Sydney within the same company just got approved. They say that my visa will automatically be approved because I'm going with him. They changed the "terms" of the transfer so that we will be permanently transferred and thus using the Australian Medicare system instead of our global health insurance.

I have multiple sclerosis and take very expensive medication. Will this be covered by the system? Will my visits to neurologists/specialists be covered? Do we need supplemental insurance? Do I qualify if we do need that insurance? If I have a flare up and need to see someone immediately, can I see someone immediately?

Sorry for all the questions. Starting to freak out a little and wondering if this is the best decision for us. It is the opportunity of a lifetime, I just have to wrap my head around it first.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Your visa wont be automatically approved you also have to meet a criteria, health being one for permenant visas and if you fail so does he. What visa are they applying for?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Provided you pass the health requirement of the visa your company is arranging for, _and_ the visa is eligible for Medicare, you will be able to use it.

If you dont clear the health requirement, your visa will be complex and may not be approved. If your employer arranges a visa such as a 457 for you, Medicare won't cover you at all regardless of whether you satisfy the health requirement.


----------



## nlc6899 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I'm not sure what visa he, or we, are getting. It was supposed to be a temporary relocation (2 year temporary) and now they are just transferring him to the Australian office. Originally we were temporarily relocating and so on the company's general global health insurance. Now that they're transferring him to a new office I believe we're supposed to be on the Australian healthcare system. He is going to get more information on the details tonight so when I know more I can ask more relevant questions.

In general, how hard is it to pass the medical requirements? Except for this diagnosis, of which I only have very mild symptoms and the required uber expensive medication, I am very healthy. This stupid disease  has the potential to rob me of so much, I would hate for it to prevent us from pursuing this opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

It is the expensive medicine that could hold you back. Do you work? Makes a difference.

Australia has a set limit for how much they are willing to spend on migrants with health conditions. If they estimate you could go over that they could refuse your visa. The costs they use are health costs doctors, medicine etc, welfare benefits, social care support etc etc Even if you dont use them now if you got a permenant visa to Australia you would be entitled to them and so they are included in their estimates. It really depends on what visa they are getting for you, just because they say it's a permenant job doesnt mean they will immediately apply for a permenant visa.

But back to your health. Australia is a co pay system. Emergency care is free, other care is often paid for by you (or your insurance company) and you claim part of that back from then government through medicare. You can get many services 'free' but it means long waits and not a choice in hospital or doctor. 

Ambulances are not free, depends on the state though some get lumped in with your water bill of all things! 

Medicine is not free. Up to $35 per item if it is on the PBS list. If its not on the list you pay the price it costs! If you are on a low income you could pay less, about $6 but doubt it if your hubby is working internationally etc. 

Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme (PBS)

Your prescriptions - Medicare Australia

I have epilepsy and wouldnt dream of not having insurance in Australia. If i need a doctor I need one now not in 6 months! BUT you wont be covered for pre exisiting conditions for set periods, up to a year. Unlike the USA Australian insurance companies can not refuse to insure you or charge you more if you have a medical condition. But they can put waiting periods on before you can claim. 

But it might not hold you back. Like I said I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery, take medicine and I got my visa. It's being able to sell the fact that you wont become a higher user of services and cost them money. But I assume the employer is using an agent to get the visa? You need to speak to them about this, they can prepare a good case so long as they know the facts.


----------

